# It's too hot!



## billski (Jul 18, 2011)

Time to turn the tables!  I'll join the cacophony of the "It's too cold" and "there's too much snow" gang with my vote for It's too hot!


Why don't you weigh in on the "it's too hot" whine of the week?

Yeah, I know, humidity is a big factor, as it the activity, but since the snow is gone, well...

I was hiking yesterday with no place to cool off.  So yeah, there are a lot of exceptions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2011)

90 at zero humidity

75 can be too hot for me when its very humid though


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go with 90, but my ideal (non-skiing) temp is like 72 or 73.


----------



## hammer (Jul 18, 2011)

Above 90 does it for me, although high humidity sucks no matter what the temp is...

I tend to sweat a lot and when it's humid out I can get drenched. Yuck.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2011)

It really depends on what I'm doing.  Humidity and the amount the air is moving have a big impact too.  When I'm trying to go to sleep anything over 70 is too hot for me.  I'll mountain bike in 90+ weather though.  It helps that around here most of the trails have tree cover.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2011)

humidity is what matters


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 18, 2011)

Above 80 with no humidity. Humid weather is uncomfortable for me at any temperature.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 18, 2011)

When I come in from a run at 6am and take a cold shower and dry off after and I'm immediate sweating in my AC house at 73, then it's too damn hot outside.  After I took a shower this morning my wife asked me if I had taken a shower yet!!  Humidity just kills it.  Looking forward to going to pick up my CSA share for veggies after work (NOT).....stay hydrated out there folks!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2011)

It has been a bit toasty lately. Too much so for my liking.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 19, 2011)

If it's summer time,  I really don't mind how hot or humid it is.  Afterall it is summertime!  Once September is done, well then between then and say Late April, if the temp hardly crept beyond 30, well then I'm totally fine with that!


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder if skiers in general prefer cooler temps than non skiers. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2011)

Where is "I hate summer" Rivercoil's vote?


----------



## billski (Jul 20, 2011)

NOW IT'S TOO HOT!
98 DEGREES FOR THURSDAY in Metro Boston.  Even northern Maine will be 86.  Ooooo Noooo!  I'm melting!


----------



## vcunning (Jul 20, 2011)

DrJeff and Glenn can attest . . . I wear shorts in the winter at the mountain.  I'm in the it's always too hot camp.

As for additional proof, I spend more on air conditioning than heating.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2011)

panic time -


HEAT WAVE EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 3 DAYS…

EXCESSIVE HEAT WATCH ISSUED FOR MOST OF CT…

TEMPERATURES MAY APPROACH 100 F ON THURSDAY…

PUBLIC ADVISED TO USE CAUTION…  



The first significant heat wave of the summer is forecast to begin tomorrow afternoon and continue through Saturday afternoon.  Temperatures are forecast to reach near 100 F by Thursday afternoon and into the mid 90’s on Friday and Saturday afternoon with increasing humidity.  The combination of heat and humidity will result in very dangerous conditions for the elderly, young children, and those persons with respiratory conditions.  In addition overnight lows in the larger urban centers may not fall much below 80 degrees Thursday night and Friday night presenting a continued danger for those without air conditioning or proper ventilation.  

Poor air quality is also likely at times during the next several days which may present an additional stress for the elderly, young children, and those persons with respiratory conditions.  Towns are advised to closely monitor vulnerable populations.  The heat wave is forecast to subside as a cool front moves through the state Saturday evening.

The Department of Emergency Services and Public Protection will continue to monitor current weather conditions and will issue another update on the heat wave at 1:00 PM this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

Panic time is right... :roll:

I can't wait to ride my MTB after work tomorrow!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Panic time is right... :roll:
> 
> I can't wait to ride my MTB after work tomorrow!



Yup!  I've got a nice group road ride lined up tommorrow night!  And the "best" thing is that after it's done and I get home and step on the scale,  I'll feel like a champ when I look at that post ride/pre-fully rehydrating number!  :lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 20, 2011)

billski said:


> Time to turn the tables!  I'll join the cacophony of the "It's too cold" and "there's too much snow" gang with my vote for It's too hot!



Yup, only thing that rivals the annoying factor of people whining "it's too cold" in the winter....is people whining "it's too hot" in the summer.  

Couldn't find it in the poll, so my write-in is:  Move to San Diego, Shut the F*** Up, and leave New England to those of us who appreciate it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup!  I've got a nice group road ride lined up tommorrow night!  And the "best" thing is that after it's done and I get home and step on the scale,  I'll feel like a champ when I look at that post ride/pre-fully rehydrating number!  :lol:



Yeah, that's a nice side benefit, even if it's cheating. 

Looks like you've really been digging the road riding this year.  Make sure you give the MTB some love too...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Couldn't find it in the poll, so my write-in is:  Move to San Diego, Shut the F*** Up, and leave New England to those of us who appreciate it.



That's a little harsher than I would have put it, but it's accurate..


----------



## Glenn (Jul 20, 2011)

vcunning said:


> DrJeff and Glenn can attest . . . I wear shorts in the winter at the mountain.  I'm in the it's always too hot camp.
> 
> As for additional proof, I spend more on air conditioning than heating.



Yep! Vince is sporting the shorts 99% of the time during the winter months.


----------



## billski (Jul 20, 2011)

vcunning said:


> DI wear shorts in the winter at the mountain.



'splain me please.  My neighbor does that too.  Shorts out to the mailbox with snowpiles three feet high.  Are you really that hot, or is it some kind of image thing.

Would you wear shorts to a wedding?  :???:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2011)

billski said:


> 'splain me please.  My neighbor does that too.  Shorts out to the mailbox with snowpiles three feet high.  Are you really that hot, or is it some kind of image thing.
> 
> Would you wear shorts to a wedding?  :???:



I'll vouch for Vince and winter shorts wearing too!  I can't tell you the number of times I've seen him at Mount Snow in the AM dropping his youngest son off on a below zero wind chill morning wearing shorts!  The funny thing is though that I've yet to see him skiing in shorts!  Drinking adult beverages apres ski in shorts, yes :beer:  Skiing in shorts, not yet!  :lol:


----------



## billski (Jul 20, 2011)

I could go for temps about 70 degrees cooler, with high humidity.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 20, 2011)

This weather and commercial kitchens=the suck!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, this is good.   After reaching our yearly high, the temps are on a downward spiral.  At this rate, we will be skiing by early September!  :beer:


----------

